# breeding fainters



## goat lady

I know there is a proper name for them, but right now I haven't finished cup of Joe #1 to think of it.   Back to my question. We have nigerian dwarfs, and have been thinking of getting one or two adult fainter does. Someone told me that you can breed a fainter doe with a nigerian buck and get a fainter. Does anyone have experience in them and if this is true? Or do you have to breed same breed with each other to get that in return? I would think if you want a nigerian then you breed with a nigerian, and fainter you breed with a fainter, or nubian you breed nubian and so on. But this guy said No and he has been breeding goats for years and I still consider myself a newbie since we have only had goats for 2 years now. 

Thanks and happy Sunday.


----------



## Roll farms

The myotonic gene that makes them seize up (not really a 'faint') can be passed to offspring even if not bred 'pure'....but it might not be.

Genetics are funny.

I dunno why you'd want to....?  It'd probably reduce your dairy-ness in the nigis...but if you're doing it for giggles only....


----------



## Horsefly

Fainting/myotonic goats are an actual breed.  If you breed a fainting goat with a Nigerian dwarf you will get a mixed breed.  True the offspring may have the fainting gene but they still wouldn't be a pure goat and wouldn't be registerable.  I think on average half of the kids would have the gene and half wouldn't, don't stick me to that though.  I think some goats are more apt to passing on the gene than others.  Fainters aren't good for milk (tried it, didn't work well lol) and are more of a novelty pet breed (or meat breed).  If you just want some cool pets I would get them, they are way less troublesome than other breeds in my experiance.


----------



## goat lady

Our goats are just for pets. We breed them and sell off the babies that we don't want, and keep the ones that we do want. We are not in this to get rich or anything like that. Just to the point in our lives where are kids are grown and one day will have grandkids for me and I want to be that cool Granny with the pets.   There are not a lot of fainters in our area, and a couple of people have asked us about where to get some. So we have been thinking about getting a couple. We have the room and separate pens to keep them separated from our nigerians. We have heard that are wonderful goats.  We just had three blue eyed doelings born with in three days of each other, and I am trying to talk hubby into keeping all three of them if I can come up with names for them.  So if I do keep them then he might think twice about getting fainters also.


----------



## mistee

i have one fainter doe in w/ my nigi does.. i havent been able to find a fainter buck so i might breed her to my nigi buck.  my fainer isnt registered but she locks up all the time,,lol.. she is just my pet doe and love her to bits


----------



## critterranch

yes to your question its worth a try if you want pets. i bought 3 goats cheap from a woman  
 3 -year old polled mystery buck  
 24 inches at wethers black and white and friendly like a dog

 2 -6 month old twins 1 buck black and white looks like a holstein bull calf cute 
                                   polled/wattles/ small 20 inches at wether at one year
 and one doe  brown body with black socks and white star on head 
                                  horned/wattles/ small 19 inches at one  year

my mystery buck is the father of the twins their mother was polled nigerian pure all black with wattles and petite smaller than 19 inches

any ways long story short the woman had them all in togther  the doe kidded at just  barely 8 months 2 months after i had her to

 one black and white doeling/ horned/no wattles looks just like mothers bother and father
 but the good news is she faints really good and alot it cute only took about 5 days and she did it alot

i think she got bred by her father her borther  wasn't  interested yet yes i know its bad but i didn't even know.

none of the above goats faint but look like fainters  both bucks look like text book fainters black and white and stocky.

hope this isn't confuseing?  i can post pics? yes genetics is weird!


----------



## goat lady

Thanks for the info, and NO it is not confusing. I got it.     So most fainters are black/white? That is what this lady has. She is selling two bucks and 6 nannies. But she is just over an hour drive for us, so that is why we thinking it over first. I already have two bucks that are nigerians. Hubby says we have a two buck limit.  My one buck is over a year old so he has been busy with my does and the other buck is only 4 months old and just has no interest in anyone. He is too little. I will let everyone know if we go to look at them this weekend.


----------



## Horsefly

They are great pets.  The most common color they come in is black and white, but they can be almost any color/s.  Here is one of mine with her two kids.  She is black and white (I think the cutest goat ever) and she had 1 black and white kid and 1 brown and white kid.





The kids a couple months old








And Dad




Edited for having one pic twice


----------



## goat lady

Thanks Horsefly. Hubby likes the fact they come in other colors besides black/white.   This pass year we lost a couple of young nigerians that we were raising up to try and get some browns into her herd, but finally found two adult does and they just both kidded within 3 days of each other and I got three blue eyed does and two out of the 3 are tri colored. I keep telling him it is an investment in our goat herd.


----------

